# A well worn topic



## Tom Broderick (Nov 28, 2019)

I've started the process of relocating my hydraulic pump to the trunk of my 03 z4. I waited until it was cooler to work on it. Like everyone's, the pump was sitting in water after I had to fight to get it out. I'm spraying it down with WD40 and letting it dry. I guess tomorrow I'll hook it up to power and see what I got.


----------

